# LGD Questions



## victor.hernandez (Aug 7, 2012)

So I could try getting a female Pyrenees (or Akbash), and a male Akbash puppies, maybe 5-12 weeks old to introduce them to our animals. They would be guarding a small heard of Nubians (starting out with 6 Does, and 2 Bucks), a Pygmy Goat, and some 20 Rhode Island Red Chickens and 2 Rhode Island Red Roosters.
But, how would I become a "pack leader" to the dogs, and have them bonded to the goats at the same time? How, an when would I teach them their name without them losing their bond with the flock? Is dog and human socialization required for LGDs? Do I force them to sleep with the goats from a very young age? Wouldn't predators get them as puppies? I would also have a Outside German Shepherd on my premises, I would buy the GSD the same time as the LGDs. But could I let the LGDs and the GSD out together at the same time, or would that cause problems? I could open the goat corral where the LGDs will stay, and let them roam my property at night while the livestock is locked up. But my GSDs would stay in my front porch. The LGDs will be strictly guardians, and the GSD, a Chihuahua, and a Pygmy will be our only pets. But my Chi is an inside dog.
Thanks.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The way I understand it, Livestock dogs can be pets and workers at the same time. As long as they're out with the goats and learn not to be rough with them, you can spend time with them (same way you would with the goats) to teach them to be friendly to you. My aunt has an excellent livestock dog that is also very sweet. He will bark at strangers, but because he was socialized as a puppy, if he is introduced to them he's no danger (a good thing for visitors).


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would recommend to just start googling for information...start talking to breeders and see what they all recommend. The best way to get started and how they like to raise their pups. Just research research research before getting them. I see a lot of people buy LGD pups and end up not training them up correctly and those dogs usually have nowhere to go. They usually aren't good as pets or as a guardian so there are very few options should they not work out. So my recommendation is to just research as much as you can before getting them. :thumb:


----------

